# Tell me how to ride a hedge please??



## skewby (28 January 2010)

I know it sounds daft but...I'm going to my first meet with hedges next week (4-5ft ones!) and although I have jumped plenty of walls, post and rail and hunt jumps up until now, I've never been faced with a hedge!

I would love to have a go, any tips on how to ride one and also should I even be attempting it, as neither I nor horse has jumped anything quite that size before?!

All advice hugely appreciated.  Thank you in advance


----------



## marmalade76 (28 January 2010)

Just kick on! You need a bit of pace to make the spead and clear the ditch if there is one and don't get too forward incase your horse pecks on landing. I found I had more confidence jumping hedges because they are much more forgiving than rails or walls. Where's the meet?


----------



## JenHunt (28 January 2010)

If you trust him to make a good jump then kick on, hold tight, sit up/lean back slightly.... have fun! 

I'm very jealous... we're stuck to hunting boggy moor tops because everywhere is so wet. I mean how can moor tops be boggy? but they are, and bottomless!


----------



## kick_On (28 January 2010)

First all watch a few go over FIRST, too see what's the landings like - to see if it's a drop or there's ditch etc.....
Next thing you need is speed - DO NOT SHOWJUMP IT - Follow someone you KNOW will jump hedges, so kick on and if all fails KEEP KICKING!!! Hedges are more forgiving than solid stuff, so you can brush through, but once you get hooked jumping hedge you'll not stop them :grin: :grin:


----------



## spacefaer (28 January 2010)

Whose hedges will you be jumping? You going dragging?

some pics of how to (and how not to jump hedges)..... partic 032-034

http://www.photoboxgallery.com/huntpics/collection?album_id=100304413

Take a pull about 5 strides out, set the horse up on his hocks and get his head up, then ride forward on a positive stride to the hedge.  Horses jump hedges really well and it's hard to miss your stride (honest!!)  

Sit back on landing - particularly if you don't know the country and if there's a ditch or drop.

Most important of all - HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Weezy (28 January 2010)

Throw your heart over and your horse will follow 

Also don't be tempted to jump alongside someone who is slightly in front of you, as I have seen plenty of horses take off at the same time as the *in front* horse with nasty consequences, make sure you are doing it for yourself!


----------



## Starbucks (28 January 2010)

I did this with the FM once, she was quite a high level eventing person but also not a very nice person!

Anyway, she was totally show jumping it and my horse wasn't really up for that so I had no choice but to pull to the side.... my horse jumped it brill but she fell off and blamed me...    But I do think it's brave to expect to SJ a large hedge in front and everyone else do the same.


----------



## spacefaer (28 January 2010)

the other thing I would add (and it sounds so obvious)

make sure you approach the hedge straight on

I see so many people come at hedges at an angle, and then the horses run down the hedge (taking other people out in the process)

seems blindingly obvious I know, but just thought I'd mention it


----------



## exracergirl (29 January 2010)

Hipflask - close eyes - kick like mad.


----------



## skewby (29 January 2010)

Ooh thank you all!  I feel stupidly excited and nervous just sat here!!  Spacefaer those pics are awesome.  Definitely looks like everyone is having a LOT of fun!

I think I need to see how we're jumping on the day.  Looong story but I turned a fabulously forward into his fences XC horse into one who backs off and showjumps  basically he used to run off with me left, right and centre and I let this affect our jumping.  Hanging on to him because somewhere in my head I was scared of completely losing him on the other side of the fence!

I have a reliable lead (my farrier) who is an experienced hedge hunter and also determined to get me over one!

I will ring the sec as I've not been out with this hunt before (Berkeley) and I think it's a serious jumping field.  Don't want to be left with no way round if I'm faced with something I don't believe we can manage.

Jen I have no idea how he'll jump it, though he does have a hell of a pop on him, he's very powerful and also has a lot of sense and a great fifth leg (he's had to use it a lot when I get it wrong!!!).  I do trust him 200%.  To the extent that I really don't like jumping other horses now as I've realised how much/often he saves me!

Alchemist I do like your advice the best, and probably with all the adrenaline going it will be the only advice I can remember 

My farrier's last words to me were "stop whining, tuck in behind and I'll bring an extra hip flask" LOL!!!


----------



## skewby (29 January 2010)

OMG!  Just remembered something I had completely forgotten...was having a gallop with a mate summer before last and couldn't pull up, so turned him into a massive hedge to stop...and felt him gathering himself up to jump it.  We were on a perfect stride...when I realised what he was doing and froze.  So he rammed the anchors on and skidded down it sideways...

But he was definitely up for it...and it was huge, a big double hedge I could barely see over!  Gosh.  I'd forgotten that...he didn't seem at all fazed by the idea though


----------



## spacefaer (29 January 2010)

skewby - we're Ledbury - if you have fun with the Berkeley, pop up the road and come and have some fun over our hedges sometime 

(they're not all that big honest! that's a particularly famous hedge - hence the photographer!!)


----------



## RunToEarth (29 January 2010)

I think when you are hunting the adrenalin kind of takes over. Just kick on, you will love it!


----------



## JenHunt (29 January 2010)

Jen I have no idea how he'll jump it, though he does have a hell of a pop on him, he's very powerful and also has a lot of sense and a great fifth leg (he's had to use it a lot when I get it wrong!!!).  I do trust him 200%.  To the extent that I really don't like jumping other horses now as I've realised how much/often he saves me!
		
Click to expand...

he's like Ron, He'll go for it once he realises your game for it too. sounds like your farrier's one to stick with. make sure you've got a breastplate to hang onto so that you don't gob him one by accident. 

i know it goes against your nature, but KICK!!!


----------



## Mike007 (29 January 2010)

http://www.digitalpicy.co.uk/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&amp;viewImage=109947 Under no circumstances do this ,it hurts!   The photographer tells me that the photos are an eighth of a second appart! :grin: :grin:


----------



## skewby (29 January 2010)

Thank you all!  Jen you are dead right, I am quite sure horse will be verrry up for it.  In fact, I said to him this evening, "I bet you'll be over the moon if I point you at a hedge and kick, won't you?"  

Mike - ooowowwwwww!  Argh that DOES look painful, particularly where you are doing the contortionist thing on your head!  What happened??  Did your horse peck on landing?  (Lovely horse too btw)


----------



## skewby (29 January 2010)

skewby - we're Ledbury - if you have fun with the Berkeley, pop up the road and come and have some fun over our hedges sometime 

(they're not all that big honest! that's a particularly famous hedge - hence the photographer!!)
		
Click to expand...

Spacefaer - deal


----------



## Mike007 (29 January 2010)

No skewby,he didnt. More to calm my nerves than anything, I rode at it quite hard. Lancelot took me at my word and Jumped up and out over falling away ground. He flew like superhorse then plummeted like a brick.He was fine as you may have seen in later pictures.He was one in a million bless him.


----------



## boneo (30 January 2010)

The's an old saying, "throw your heart over the fence,the horse will follow"  Very true, don't look into the bottom of a hedge, and sit tight.


----------



## Grey_Showjumper (30 January 2010)

Sit up and Kick on!
And don't jump with other horses slightly infront of you/next to you and watch out for other horses on the other side and further down the hedge
have landed on a horse as the rider madly crossed the hedge as i came flying over, thankfully all ok and didn't fall off and watch out for refusals- i have jumped a horses bum because a friends horse was taken out by a loose horse and they both went infront of me!
oh and trust your horse! 
and maybe shut your eyes!


----------



## cptrayes (30 January 2010)

"If in doubt, hit the horse"

It sounds horrid, but all it really means is on no account let the horse know that you have any doubts, and if you need to hide your fear by slapping the horse, do. I don't mean beat him senseless, but make sure he has no doubt about your intentions even if you do! Then hold him straight, and he will jump. Plus all the advice above. Have fun, I have been out once with the Berkeley 20  years ago and had a great time.

If you have to jump Rockhampton Ream - kick  like crazy if he stalls on the far bank!


----------



## MrsMozart (31 January 2010)

http://www.digitalpicy.co.uk/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&amp;viewImage=109947 Under no circumstances do this ,it hurts!   The photographer tells me that the photos are an eighth of a second appart! :grin: :grin:
		
Click to expand...

In a word. Ouch.

Glad all okay!


----------



## humph (31 January 2010)

When are you out?  My husband hunts with the Berkeley so I can tell you what kind of day to expect.  Is Simon your farrier by any chance?  If so you've got a damn good lead.

With the Berkeley hedges don't trust your first instinct - sometimes a fairly innocuous looking hedge can have a corker of a ditch behind and then others will be small and insignificant and others look huge but ride really well.

Your horse sounds nice and bold and naturally onward bound which will suit perfectly.  I bet you'll have a corker of a day and get addicted to the adrenalin rush.  As others have said, it's far easier to ride a hedge well than a stone wall or other less forgiving jumps.


----------



## LauraWheeler (1 February 2010)

When i used to drag hunt Lucy, i used to jump 5ft hedges. I just used to hold on and shut my eyes and prey we got to the other side ok. (Lucy's only 13.2hh  :shocked But i trust her with my life. Go for it you'll love it after you've done a few you'll want to do more. :grin: Good luck.


----------



## Suzie86 (1 February 2010)

i must say, sympathetic though i am....
http://www.digitalpicy.co.uk/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&amp;viewImage=109953

and the next couple of pics......rather hilarious 

hedges jump well, easy, and much smaller than they look just get a really forward canter and sit up


----------



## JenHunt (1 February 2010)

if you scroll on through those pics, the next person is a brilliant example of how to come over a hedge... she's upright, she's slipped her reins and she's looking forwards not down.


----------



## star (1 February 2010)

this is my first ever hedge:
http://www.digitalpicy.co.uk/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&amp;viewImage=125217&amp;fromFavs=yes

this is my 2nd - i think we went through rather than over!
http://www.digitalpicy.co.uk/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&amp;viewImage=125238&amp;fromFavs=yes

3rd one onto a lane crossing:
http://www.digitalpicy.co.uk/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&amp;viewImage=125336&amp;fromFavs=yes

am getting braver now and doing some bigger ones but it's the ditches on the other side of them that scare me!


----------



## ldlp111 (2 February 2010)

all i can say is im sooo jealous 
i done some hedges on my 14.3hh and he normally stops at most things but flew the hedges also wanted to jump the next one but i didnt because someone shouted something about the hedge i didnt hear what was said so opted out horse was not happy  :grin: its brilliant fun just remember your hunting seat   and let us know how you get on  :grin:

still got the 14.3hh but he's not fit enough at present   and my mare is fitter but could go crazy  :crazy: im too chicken to take her


----------



## Herne (3 February 2010)

I'm amazed no one has already said this:

Aim at the thickest, blackest, darkest bit of the area of hedge that you know is safe to jump. That way your horse will be inspired to clear it completely.

DON'T be tempted to aim for a thin bit that looks to the horse as if it might be easy to brush through. Brushing through is (a) how a lot of falls at hedges happen, because the horse snags some unseen branch or bramble and (b) is very destructive on the hedge istelf. If you want there to be a hedge to jump next time, don't mangle it this time.


----------



## skewby (3 February 2010)

Herne thanks for that, I would have gone for a thin bit, for sure!

Cptrayes I had planned to give him a wallop, I totally agree - the poor boy is bold and forward but good enough to worry about mum.  I've spent so long hanging on to him he's now never sure whether I actually want to jump!!

Humph my farrier is Neil, he's adamant we'd have a great day, knows the horse and that he's well able, it's just the jockey needs bringing up to speed!

Lorry is out of action at the moment  so I will be out as soon as I have it back, and am confident horse is fit enough.  I won't be fit enough, but hey ho, it's a way to get fit I suppose!


----------



## exracerfan (3 February 2010)

I also am amazed no one has told you that if you are worried about the size of the hedges, if you keep near to the back they may be a bit smaller when you get there.........!

I have not hunted for years, but used to go on any horse or pony I could get my hands on, often ones that didnt jump very well, so had to wait for others to reduce the size of the hedges before I jumped them.  :grin:


----------



## Mike007 (3 February 2010)

Bloomin lorrys. I have been checking every day for a Skewby report on hedge hopping. So now we are going to have to wait..\\\\\\aaaaargh I shall expect nothing less than photos now.


----------



## chester1234 (3 February 2010)

Also, don't be afraid to chuck an arm out and 'hail a taxi' to keep your balance. Have had to do it a couple of times on my 14.1

As someone else mentioned, don't go for a thin bit, guy I work for had an absolute purler as the 'thin bit' was actually solid, and poor Limmy tried to brush through and the hedge acted like an anchor. I've taken a 14.1 pony out out with Cottesmore, Beaufort, South Notts and Cambs Uni Drag - you'll be fine!


----------



## skewby (4 February 2010)

Bloomin lorrys. I have been checking every day for a Skewby report on hedge hopping. So now we are going to have to wait..\\\\\\aaaaargh I shall expect nothing less than photos now.
		
Click to expand...

Ah bless ya mike!!    don't worry, my blood is up now I've been looking at Berkeley photos, their jumping looks AMAZING, also having a photographer there will get me over anything hee hee!!

Poor lorry still goes, but the hinge has rusted so much on driver side door that I can't shut it properly  not really suitable for leaving in a layby/farmyard!

Not all bad though as horse has lost a bit of fitness, so am working on getting that back, and getting some jumping in, in preparation 

Rest assured as soon as I have posted a report (will dictate it if I'm in traction ) I shall be pointing you to it!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (4 February 2010)

Mike - LOL at least he set you up to stand back up at the end!! Heh, he looked gorgeous!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (4 February 2010)

My personal fave - live to hedge hop another day!
http://www.digitalpicy.co.uk/photocart/index.php?do=photocart&amp;viewImage=109962


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (5 February 2010)

Nothing to add other than 
"kick til it lands"


----------

